# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  DJANGO REINHARDT Mandolin Chord Melody

## AaronWeinstein

Swing 42! by Django Reinhardt

----------

CarlM, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

colorado_al, 

DavidKOS, 

derbex, 

DSDarr, 

guidoStow, 

Jim Garber, 

John Soper, 

lenf12, 

Mandocarver, 

Rick Jones, 

UsuallyPickin

----------


## Bill McCall

That's pretty awesome.

Thanks

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Amazing!

----------


## Caradepato

I love it. I hope to be able to play like that one day. Practice Practice Practice, i guess.

----------


## CarlM

wow!

----------


## JH Murray

Needs more bowtie!

----------


## lgibjones

Really impressive.  Thanks for posting.

----------


## CWRoyds

Awesome playing!!!

----------

